# اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

يا شعبي حبيبي 
يا روحي 
يا بيبي 
يا حاطك في جيبي
يابن الحلال يا شعبي يا شاطر
يا جابر خواطر 
يا ساكن مقابر
وصابر وعال 
يا واكل سمومك
يا بايع هدومك 
يا حامل همومك
و شايل جبال 
يا شعبي اللي نايم 
وسارح و هايم
وفي الفقر عايم 
وحاله ده حال 
احبك محشش 
مفرفش مطنش
و دايخ مدروخ
وأخر أنسطال 
احبك مكبر
دماغك مخدر
ممشي أمورك
كده باتكال 
و أحب اللي ينصب
و أحب اللي يكدب
و أحب اللي ينهب 
ويسرق تلال 
و أحب اللي شايف 
وعارف و خايف
وبالع لسانه 
وكاتم ما قال
و أحب اللي قافل عيونه
والمغفل 
و أحب البهايم 
و أحب البغال 
و أحب اللي راضي 
و أحب اللي فاضي
و أحب اللي عايز يربي العيال 
و أحب اللي يائس 
و أحب اللي بائس
و أحب اللي محبط
و شايف محال 
واحبك تسافر
وتبعد تهاجر
وتبعت فلوسك 
دولار أو ريال 
واحبك تطبل 
تهلل تهبل
عشان ماتش كوره 
وفيلم ومقال 
واحبك تأيد
تعضض
تمجد 
توافق
تنافق 
وتلحس نعال 
تحضر نشادر
تجمع كوادر
تلمع تقمع
تظبط مجال 
لكن لو تفكر
تخطط تقرر
تشغلي مخك
وتفتح جدال 
وتبدأ تشاكل 
وتعمل مشاكل 
وتنكش مسائل
وتسأل سؤال 
و عايز تنور
و عايز تطور
و تعمللي روحك
مفرد رجال 
ساعتها حجيبك 
لا يمكن أسيبك
وراح تبقى عبره
وتصبح مثال 
حبهدل جنابك 
و أذل اللي جابك 
و حيكون عذابك
ده فوق الاحتمال 
و أمرمط سعادتك 
واهزأ سيادتك
واخلي كرامتك 
في حالة هزال 
وتلبس قضيه
وتصبح رزيه 
وباقي حياتك
تعيش في انعزال ​

حتقبل​
ححبك 
حترفض
حلبك 
حتطلع حتنزل
حجيبلك جمااااال 
************
منقول​


----------



## sosana (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

الللللللللللللللللله
سقفة بقى للريس
:018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:


----------



## sosana (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

:018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:


----------



## moonlight_oyn (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

كانت عندي علي الموبايل  :yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

ههههههههههههههه
 جميله يا الملك العقرب
وربنا يستر بقي علي اللي في بالي​


----------



## emy (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه خالص يا ملك _
_بس ليه الياس ده _
_بلدنا لسه بخير _​


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



sosana قال:


> الللللللللللللللللله
> سقفة بقى للريس
> :018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:


الف مرة كمان و كمان


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



moonlight_oyn قال:


> كانت عندي علي الموبايل :yahoo:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طب جميل عقبال الباقي


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا الملك العقرب
> 
> وربنا يستر بقي علي اللي في بالي​


ربنا يخليكي يا نيقين الحمد لله لاقيت حد بيخاف عليا


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



emy قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _حلوه خالص يا ملك _
> _بس ليه الياس ده _
> ...


لسة بخير صح بقولك اي انا مش هعلق اصلا عشان مساحة المنتدي مش هتكفي كلام علي الي في قلبي رحي يا شيخة بس ارجعي بدري ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا ملك ومنتظرين المزيد:t33:

مستنيك على باب سجن أبو زعبل:smil12:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا و انتا الصادق المعتقل بس ربك بيسترها


----------



## العجايبي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

تحفة ياكنج ايه الحلاوه دى

اشيجينااااااااااااااااا كمان وكمااااااان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد تحفة


----------



## gigi angel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

جميله اوى يا ملك بس ربنا معاك لو حصلك حاجه قولنا 

بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



العجايبي قال:


> تحفة ياكنج ايه الحلاوه دى
> 
> اشيجينااااااااااااااااا كمان وكمااااااان
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


مرسي يا جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



germen قال:


> جميله اوى يا ملك بس ربنا معاك لو حصلك حاجه قولنا
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك


ايه يا جيمي اني كمان هتقلقيني مرسي يا قمر عي ردك الجميل


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



صوت الرب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


يارب نضحكك علي طول  يا باشا


----------



## sameh7610 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

جميلة اووووووووووى


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا كينج
اسيبك انا بئى واروح احضر العيش والحلاوة*


----------



## max mike (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

هههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة اوى وربنا يستر عليك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

*الله الله عليك
بس حاسب 















اصلى معييش فكة ​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

مرسي يا اخوتي ربنا يبارك حيتكم


----------



## سيزار (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

شكلك يا ملك ناوووووووووووووووووى تسافر ........ هههههههههههههههه ....... بس وراء الشمس


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الي سترها قبل كدا هسترها دلواتي و بعدين رب هناك رب هنا يلا بقي مش هتفرق كتير ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

حلوة اوى يا كنج
بس انا هروح اشفلك
وسطة علشان يخفف
الحكم ربنا معاك


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

هههههههههههه
لذيذة مووووووووت
بيرسيل = ميرسى​


----------



## twety (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*



> حتقبل​
> ححبك
> حترفض
> حلبك
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو ده الكلام
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

اي خدمة عشان تعرفو انتم عيشين مع مين ههههههههههههههههههه مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الفل ديه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

جميله جدا ياباشا 
ايه الحلاوه دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس خلى بالك 













من الحلاوه  والعيش مش موجودين اليومين دول 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع الجامد ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخر ابداعات الرئيس الجديد ( المحروسه ).*

جميلة ايه يا عم هو في اجمل منك برد و بعدين سبها علي الله رب هنا رب هناك و ربنا يرحمنا جميعا بقي


----------

